# SMB user rechte vergeben



## Windhund (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de Member

Ich hab da so ein kleines Problem.

Ich hab hier einen Homeserver unter SuSE 11 ans laufen gebracht, dieser soll dazu dienen, dass ich übers netzwerk alle meine Daten auf dem Server spreichern kann.
mehr oder weniger als großer Backup für mich und meine Eltern.

Ein Freund hat mir Samba dafür empfohlen, das habe ich dan auch eigentlich erfolgreich in gang gebracht.

meine frage währe jetzt: Wie kann ich mit Samba verschiedene User mit verschiedenen zugrifsrechten machen?
z.B. Ich möchte uneingeschränkten zugriff auf die freigaben haben, aber meine elltern sollen nur in ihrem Musik Ordner arbeiten dürfen.

ich hab schon gegooglet aber ich find leider nichts mir verständliches da ich auch kein großer linux guru bin;-)

ich danke vielmals für eure hilfe


----------



## Luziferus (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi Windhund,

ich versuche mal deine Fragen einzelnd zu beantworten. Dann ist es glaube ich verständlicher:



Windhund hat gesagt.:


> meine frage währe jetzt: Wie kann ich mit Samba verschiedene User


Das ist relativ einfach. Du richtest auf dem System verschiedene Systembenutzer ein. (Unter SUSE sollte das im Yast gehen). Dabei für jedes Familienmitglied einen User um eine bessere Unterscheidung zu haben.

Bitte nicht vergessen mit "smbpasswd" ein Samba-Passwort für die User einzurichten. Da wird _nicht_ automatisch das Systempasswort verwendet. (Nähere Verwendung: man smbpasswd auf der Konsole / Terminal eingeben)



Windhund hat gesagt.:


> mit verschiedenen zugrifsrechten machen?
> z.B. Ich möchte uneingeschränkten zugriff auf die freigaben haben, aber meine elltern sollen nur in ihrem Musik Ordner arbeiten dürfen.


Die Zugriffsrechte werden im Samba-Share gesetzt. Da kann ich dir leider keine direkte Anleitung für Suse geben aber wahrscheinlich hast du ähnlich benannte Konfigurationspunkte im Yast. Ich habe hier mal einen Auszug aus der Konfigurationsdatei von Samba für dich:


```
[Music]
	comment = Musik
	browsable = yes
	valid users = user1, user2, user3
	write list = user1, user2
	writable = yes
	path = /path/to/your/share
	create mode = 0777
```

Diese Konfiguration ermöglicht es user1, user2 und user3 das Verzeichnis anzusehen, allerdings hat user3 keine Schreibberechtigung.

Ich hoffe mal das hilft dir ein Stück weiter. Ich nutze selber seit längerem kein Suse mehr und kann dir daher keine direkte Anleitung dafür geben. Wenn es noch Probleme gibt werde ich aber trotzdem versuchen dir zu helfen.

Gruß, Knut


----------



## Windhund (25. Oktober 2008)

danke du hast mir sehr geholfen


----------

